# Best way to remove scratches



## 117826 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,

What is the best way to remove scratches, I have read about Hymers having a gel coat and are reluctant to rub too hard and make it worse.

They appear not be be too deep, probably from bushes / trees.

Are there cetain polishes that are best to use?

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Richard

Sorry but I can't offer any help , being a fellow sufferer from your problem, but this should at least keep your post up in the higher reaches

Brian


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Use a quality car polish such as turtle wax or there are others in halfords that will do the job, the gel coat is too thin to remove scratches normally, I instruct trainees how to remove scratches from aircraft windscreens so I do know how to remove them and would not try it at all on gel coat. The windows are the same to remove scratches, it does take a lot of work and you have to do a large area to do it properly where a polish should just fill the scratch as long as it is not too deep.

If the scratch is deep the talk to someone in the boat repair trade as they do it regularly.
Tim


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Scratches & finish on gelcoat.*

Don't know about removing scratches. but I found that the best way to hide them was to use a fibreglass hard wax polish like 3M Marine, as used by the yachting/boating fraternity. Apparently, car polishes damage the gelcoat further, and dull the finish over a period of time.

You'll find that it's really hard work to get the first coat on, but it seems to last a lot longer than traditional car polish, and comes up a treat on subsequent finishes.

Smick (Former Hymer owner)


----------



## 117826 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks,
The 3m polish sounds a good idea, I'll order some up and get working.

Regards,

Richard.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi ,

I use a small amount of T-Cut first and very gently rub in small circles along the area of any scratch until it looks as though it's gone.

Then do the same thing with Auto-Glym acrylic polish. This has worked on both body paint and acrylic windows and I have seen dealers using the same method.

The trick is to take your time and do only a small area and then polish it off before moving on to the next scratch. An acrylic window will take you about half an hour. Just the sort of job to do when you're on a pitch and the weather's not too hot. :lol: :lol: 

I'm sure there will be many who will disagree but it works for me.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have used T-cut on a painted plastic bumper following a choice between a bollard and a petrol tanker and this seems to have worked OK. If you look closely you can just make out the scratches remaining but no-one else would notice. We also have some acrylic window scratch remover but we're delighted to learn that T-cut will do the same job as it is a lot cheaper.

We,ve also used Cif polish to remove insects but you do need to be very gentle.

P&L


----------

